# AutoIT Sinuskurve in Paint



## Sam120 (16. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich muss für die Schule mit dem besagten Programm (autoit) in Paint ein Koordinatensystem zeichnen in dem dann die Maus eine berechnete(!) Sinuskurve malt, mit nem Stift Pinsel oder so...
Das Koordinaten System zu zeichnen ist keine Problem. Ich hatte auch schon eine Kurve hinbekommen nur halt nicht mit ner schleife und ner Sinusfunktion, sondern mit der Bögenfunkzion xD sehr einfach eben, ich habe nur Mausbefehle gehabt...
Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, brauche da unbedingt Hilfe...
Danke im Vorraus, bin für alles Dankbar, egal ob es nur die schleife ist oder die ganze Funtion oder irgendwelche Tips!

Hier mal Mein Koordinatensystem:
#cs ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 AutoIt Version: 3.2.10.0
 Author:         
 Script Function:
 Paint Sinuskurve malen
#ce ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
;auf gehts
;Koordinatensystem
Run("mspaint.exe")
WinWaitActive("Unbenannt - Paint")
MouseMove (20,155, 35)
MouseClick ("left")
MouseMove (190,220, 35)
MouseDown ("left")
MouseMove (190,730, 20)
MouseClick ("left")
MouseMove (155,520, 35)
MouseDown ("left")
MouseMove (950,520, 35)
MouseClick ("left")
MouseMove (190,220)
MouseDown ("left")
MouseMove (170,230)
MouseClick ("left")
MouseMove (190,220)
MouseDown ("left")
MouseMove (205,230)
MouseClick ("left")
MouseMove (935,505)
MouseDown ("left")
MouseMove (950,520)
MouseMove (935,540)
MouseClick ("left")
;Sinuskurve


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2010)

http://www.autoit.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=18478

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=sinuskurve+in+autoit&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=82476dfb7465ae9d


----------



## Sam120 (17. November 2010)

xD hast du dir die links mal durchgelesen?!
Das ist nich mal annähernd mein Problem!
Googlen kann ich auch, hab ich auch gemacht, aber es ergab keine Lösung!
Mitlerweile habe ich die Sache aber auch gelöst...
Man muss nur fit in Mathe sein und ne richtige Sinusfunktion errechnen. Jetzt klappts!


----------



## Vordack (17. November 2010)

Es tut  mir aufrichtig leid meine Hilfe angeboten zu haben. 

Da Du meiner Ansicht nach Dein Problem aber ziemlich unverständlich geschildert hast (wieso meinst Du hast Du so viele antworten erhalten?) und in Deinem Beispiel nichts über eine Sinus Funktion drin stand dachte ich der erste Post, den ich zum Teil durchgelesen habe, könnte dir helfen.

Wie gesagt sorry, wird nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2010)

Keine AHnung, ob es hilft, aber mit dem kostenlosen PaintNet kann man vieles deutlich einfacher machen als mit Paint ^^


----------

